# flat 4 cylinder engine / boxer



## tristan.h (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey, guy's 

I am searching for a "simple" design plan or ic plan for a flat 4 cylinder or better known as a boxer engine, does anybody have a pdf fille form a plan or has a link to a website where I could find such a thing? 

kind regards.


----------



## James Barker (Nov 3, 2020)

Tristan, Hello. This may get you going. Lots of models to choose from but there is a boxer listed in there.






						vapeur et modèles à vapeur
					

Un amateur de vapeur offre de partager sa passion : des plans mais surtout des méthodes pour imaginer, dessiner, construire un groupe-vapeur ou des modèles à vapeur avec un outillage modeste .



					www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com


----------



## harshil26 (Nov 18, 2020)

James Barker said:


> Tristan, Hello. This may get you going. Lots of models to choose from but there is a boxer listed in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## Saddo (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi
Have a look at hemingway.co.uk in the IC section they have the mastiff flat 4. I can recommend them and this engine having built one.
Brian


----------



## petertha (Nov 19, 2020)

There is a 120cc boxer available through this link (metric dimensions, methanol fuel, glow ignition). I purchased his plans for another engine & they are quite complete - fully dimensioned 2D drawings (originated from made from 3D model) c/w parts listings etc. I haven't seen videos of that particular engine running but I also haven't specifically looked either. A lot of his engines share similar attributes in terms of timing, compression, carburation etc. so I would think high confidence of being a good runner.





						Construction plans model engines
					






					cad-modelltechnik-jung.de


----------



## petertha (Nov 19, 2020)

I just noticed the website has been revamped from what I recall. There are indeed some running videos now





						Gallery Single cylinder/boxer-/V-engines
					






					www.cad-modelltechnik-jung.de


----------



## The_reach (Nov 20, 2020)

The V8 from this site looks a real beauty as do many o the other engines too,had anyone built any more of theirs?


----------



## Shopgeezer (Nov 20, 2020)

The Hemingway site doesn’t seem to exist, my browser can’t find it.


----------



## DaveD (Nov 20, 2020)

shopgeezer, try this link, works for me today.


			http://www.hemingwaykits.com/CatalogueW180.pdf
		

DaveD


----------



## Saddo (Nov 20, 2020)

My apologies it's hemingwaykits.com 
Just a brain fart I'm afraid age doesn't come alone.
Brian


----------



## petertha (Nov 20, 2020)

The_reach said:


> The V8 from this site looks a real beauty as do many o the other engines too,had anyone built any more of theirs?



I ended up working on a similar displacement 5-cyl radial from a different designer (Ohrndorf), But I compared the plans & details between them quite closely. At least from that perspective I would have high confidence of the Jung being a decent runner. Attaching construction link below for Modelltechnik 7-cyl radial, its also mentioned on his website album page. I bought the plans for his V6 as a prospective next project. Its an interesting design, built-up crankshaft, cog timing belt for cams, twin carbs. I like the looks of the V8 too, only 2 more cylinders LOL. (ps, I have so affiliation with the designer, just personal opinions thus far)






						Radial Engine Build
					






					philsradial.blogspot.com


----------



## The_reach (Nov 20, 2020)

petertha said:


> I ended up working on a similar displacement 5-cyl radial from a different designer (Ohrndorf), But I compared the plans & details between them quite closely. At least from that perspective I would have high confidence of the Jung being a decent runner. Attaching construction link below for Modelltechnik 7-cyl radial, its also mentioned on his website album page. I bought the plans for his V6 as a prospective next project. Its an interesting design, built-up crankshaft, cog timing belt for cams, twin carbs. I like the looks of the V8 too, only 2 more cylinders LOL. (ps, I have so affiliation with the designer, just personal opinions thus far)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb information, thank you for that
Jimmy


----------



## cbooth (Dec 1, 2020)

WT engines does a flat 4. Their plans are good. I built the single cylinder version ( as my profile photo) and I think they share similar details


----------



## petertha (Dec 1, 2020)

Good suggestion. I wasn't even aware of them. Here are some links for others





						wtengines :: Startseite/ Home
					

WTEngines Home Page



					wtengines.com
				




prices


			wtengines :: Preise/ Prices
		


youtube channel


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCknprezHRDLrGieWeZcQ60Q


----------



## jquevedo (Dec 2, 2020)

I built the flat four some 8 years ago, excellent engine, very good plans.
My version was built using METRIC system, bolt taps etc, also the use of a Small CNC machine will help tons in making some of the pieces.. running on RC - Nitro fuel, I used a system from Sullivan to drive the four plugs and works great.


----------



## petertha (Dec 2, 2020)

jquevedo, I for one would like to see some pictures of your flat 4 engine if you care to post them one day (completed and/or construction, whatever you care to share).


----------



## jquevedo (Dec 2, 2020)

Lets try to load some pictures and see how it goes..


----------



## The_reach (Dec 2, 2020)

jquevedo said:


> Lets try to load some pictures and see how it goes..View attachment 121139
> View attachment 121139
> View attachment 121140
> View attachment 121141
> ...


Thats a real stunner of an engine mate, great work indeed


----------



## ku4qb1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Are they, Hemingway, still in operation?


----------



## raspii (Dec 4, 2020)

There is also engineman.de    he has recently released plans for a flat 4, i have some of his other plans and they are also very well detailed with accompanying instructions. All in metric, hope this helps.









						4 Cylinder Boxer Engine
					

Construction plan for the 4 Cylinder Boxer Engine




					www.engineman.de


----------



## petertha (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh wow, I'm glad you posted that. His web site was off line the past few months & I was worried. I;m about 80% done his 5-cyl radial & yes very good plans. The Boxer looks like brand new design. I think I'm going to order


----------



## xpylonracer (Dec 5, 2020)

Hemingway still producing kits,    Model Engineering Kits and Engineering models from Hemingway Kits


----------



## ku4qb1 (Dec 5, 2020)

xpylonracer said:


> Hemingway still producing kits,    Model Engineering Kits and Engineering models from Hemingway Kits


Good to know. I have an order in, for a set of drawings, and hadn't heard anything in a while. I notice the last update on their homepage is from March, also why I was wondering...


----------



## the engineer (Dec 5, 2020)

thanks for that link to the boxer plans ordered and paid now wait on the mailman


----------

